# Offseason Thread [Merged]



## lakeshows

Now that the season is over what do you think are the major concerns for the offseason?

1. Yao needs to rest. No play over the summer.
2. I'd like to resign Artest and Wafer.
3. Should we trade Tmac? He will be sought after for being a massive expiring contract.
4. Back up center

etc.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

*Re: Offseason moves*

Yao isn't playing intl ball anymore, so he'll get his rest.

I think Artest is a done deal. I'm all for resigning him. He's not a good first option but he can damn sure excel as a 3rd option. Hopefully it can be like that next season. We'll probably do with Wafer what was done with Landry last year with a wait and see approach in regards to his market value.

I doubt Les is willing to open his pocket for a guy like VC or anyone within that salary range who is likely to have a decent season or 2 and then become a 3yr albatross. He might have considered it earlier but with this economy no way. I said it in another thread that the fact T-Mac is 20mil+ expiring makes him as valuable as 2003 T-Mac.

Definitely adding some length should be on the high priority list. I believe if we so much as had Mutombo we could have won this series.


----------



## hroz

*Re: Offseason moves*

Yao
Scola/Landry/Hayes/Dorsey
Battier/McGrady/White
Artest/Wafer/Barry
Brooks/Lowry

Thats who is or we should sign for next season. (of the existing bunch)

We need a backup C & atleast one other PG. Barry & Dorsey are expendable.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Offseason moves*



> So, because we'll have as little as four and as many as 14 more games to discuss these crazed Lakers, and because Johnny Ludden pretty much nailed things down already, we have to focus on the Rockets.
> 
> This team's fans should be beside themselves with pride, because these Rockets never let up. Ever, ever, ever, despite hundreds of chances to. In fact, the most crippling factor to Houston's championship hopes, beside injuries, was over-aggressiveness. Not letting up, when letting up may have been a sound option. Mainly -- or, "completely" -- in the form of Ron Artest, who shot the Rockets out of game after game this year.
> 
> Games they shouldn't have won, I submit, but way more than he had to. And certainly more games, in total, than he won for Houston with those bad shots going in, and his defense.
> 
> No, the Rockets didn't improve this year because of Artest. He helped, and his average production (once you factor in the defense, the missed shots, the way those shots help start the other team's transition game, and his other strong offensive skills like passing and posting up ... it leaves Ron at about even, about average) was a huge boon at a wing spot that was previously unfulfilled when Tracy McGrady was out last year. He wasn't the biggest reason.
> 
> The biggest reason was a late-season insistence on getting Yao Ming the ball, the improvement of young players like Aaron Brooks and Carl Landry, the depth that results from that, and Luis Scola, playing in his prime. Artest helped, and when his shot was on and the national TV cameras were rolling he looked like a star that was putting this team over the top, but the amalgamation of all his contributions doesn't factor nearly enough in Games 1-through-95 as much as the factors listed above.
> 
> Which is why, I'm sorry, you have to sell when the price is "high." And I put that "high" in quotation marks, because I think there will be some teams who will look at the way he ended his season (shooting 27 percent over his last four games, while still taking about 15 shots a game; shooting 27.7 from behind the arc in the playoffs, while still taking over six three-pointers a game), and still think this guy radioactive.
> 
> He is radioactive. And not because he got in a fight or threw a camera or messed with his coach. He's radioactive because he has the ball in his hands, and he thinks he's a much better player than he actually is. That's a radioactive combination. He also turns 30 in November. This is as good as he's ever going to be.
> 
> Listen, Ron Artest played hard for the Rockets this year. He put up with a lot, and he worked his tail off for this team. He played hard, but he didn't play smart. And after a while, you have to stop mistaking activity for achievement. Find a sucker, Daryl Morey. Figure out a sign-and-trade partner, and keep accruing depth for your team.
> 
> Even if the Rockets retain Artest, a lot would have to go right for them to win a championship. And it has to happen soon, because Yao and Scola will start to fall off a bit, as will Battier (the "he never had any athleticism to begin with, so why would age hurt" argument never works ... this guy is an athlete), and at some point the talent has to match the will for a championship to come around.
> 
> That said, they're a splash away. It doesn't have to involve Artest, though I'd obviously like that. It would have to include Tracy McGrady's expiring contract, which runs over $22 million for 2009-10. Morey has shown great aptitude at finding undervalued talent (did you know Carl Landry is going to make $3 million a year over the next two years?) for a good price, now he has to pull off that great, orthodox, expiring money-for-inspiring talent deal. It's not easy. I know. I'm a Bulls fan.
> 
> The team needs a scorer, badly. Even with all the improvement this season and a full year from Yao, the Rockets were an average offensive team that was prone to bouts of "83 a game" at times. It needs a high efficiency scorer who isn't afraid to take chances in other areas. Like, I dunno, shoveling the ball into Yao even if the passing angles aren't perfect for the entry pass. That would help.
> 
> (Dear basketball gods, please don't let Yao get to 30 before you reward him with someone who has the guts to make a proper entry pass, consistently. Where have you gone, Bobby Gross? Where is your doppelganger, Robert Horry?)
> 
> If nothing big happens during the offseason, there's no reason to think that this entire scene can't be played out again. And if a few things fall this team's way, and they end up on the right side of the bracket, we could see this squad get to the third round.
> 
> Because a lot of what was missing on Sunday afternoon -- the poor shooting, the wrong guys shooting, falling way short on the glass -- can be fixed with Yao's presence. And the rest should hold its own, even if Artest returns at a modest price, because most of the particulars are near or at their prime, and Brooks/Landry/Kyle Lowry will only get better.
> 
> And I hope Von Wafer returns. If Artest moves on, Wafer could have a big role on a very good team. The first team to give him an extended chance, and extended minutes. I'd like it if he rewarded Houston's patience with him.
> 
> Tracy McGrady will never play for this team again. He had his microfracture surgery in February, it usually takes 12-14 months for players to come back from that operation, provided the player is young'ish and has a good history of working back from injuries. McGrady fails in both those categories. Even when he was young'ish, and I'm talking about his first training camp with the Raptors, he wouldn't fight through the pain. I don't blame him, but I'm not going to expect him to change now.
> 
> So, whether the Rockets trade his expiring contract or not, I think expecting McGrady to return to the roster next spring is a bit of a reach. A big reach.
> 
> Even with a top-heavy roster and a lot of win-now talent, this team has options. It also has a few other things that not many teams can boast. An indefatigable sense of will, unending effort, and strength of character. An honest-to-greatness low post presence, a solid coaching staff, and a fantastic general manager. That's a recipe for success. It always has been.
> 
> Now we need to see if events can conspire, as they have to do for all the great teams (the Nets drafted Kerry Kittles, not Kobe; the Blazers took Sam Bowie, not MJ; the Spurs had the picks to take a chance on a pair of European guards), to bring Houston another championship. The time for that won't be now, but it has to be soon. Real soon.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/Behind-the-Box-Score-where-the-Lakers-are-movin?urn=nba,164011


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Offseason moves*

Rockets looking at Steve Nash?

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&page=Chatter-090518



> Portland, Golden State, Toronto, New York and *Houston* are five teams we know of that are either readying or contemplating bids for Nash


----------



## mtlk

*Re: Offseason moves*



OneBadLT123 said:


> Rockets looking at Steve Nash?
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&page=Chatter-090518


He's too old (35 years) and his deficiencies on defense are TOO great.
To get him we will probably have to give up Landry or Brooks in addition to a T-mc.
So say NO to Steve Nash, he isn't worth it.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

*Re: Offseason moves*

Hell no to Steve Nash. He need to thrive in an uptempo system. Can you imagine Yao and Nash guarding pick and rolls!? I'm quite satisfied with what we have. We would have to give up way too much.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

*Re: Offseason moves*

Some bigs that are free agents

Zaza Pachulia
Joe Smith
Birdman
Rasheed Wallace
Chris Wilcox
Drew Gooden


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Offseason moves*

Man what I would do to pry Birdman out of denver. Probably not going to happen though. I love his game since he came back.


----------



## jdiggidy

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*

I would consider Nash. He definitely keeps himself in shape and is capable of scoring if need be. I do agree about the defensive concerns. If Phoenix was willing to include both Amare and Nash in a deal for TMac/AB and some junk then you have to at least think about it.

I like the idea of Yao/Amare or Amare/Scola or sometimes Yao/Scola/Amare on the floor at the same time. Houston would still need to get a back center too.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*

Just throwing it out there, how about Shaq? Have him and Yao split the minutes, and he had a decent productive year last season...

Just an idea...


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*



> The Rockets do not have a draft pick (after the Artest and Steve Francis deals) and are over the cap, giving them only the mid-level exception to spend on free agents. They do hope to buy a draft pick for the fourth consecutive year and also seem more willing to spend in free agency, even if keeping Artest and using all the mid-level exception pushes them past the luxury-tax threshold.
> 
> More likely, the Rockets will look for the sort of unexpected deals they made to acquire Artest and Luis Scola in the previous offseasons. More teams are expected to seek cost-cutting, rather than roster-improving, trades.
> 
> “I am hopeful we can take advantage of the economy like that,” Morey said. “We are well-positioned with a franchise well supported by the Houston community and an owner (Les Alexander) willing to spend to take advantage of the economic downturn.”
> 
> Morey said the Rockets would like to add a veteran guard, depending on what is available and what he would cost to acquire. He also said the team would like a 7-footer to back up Yao but questioned whether it would be wise to devote too many resources to a player likely to get limited playing time, as opposed to finding the sort of “chess piece” Dikembe Mutombo was.





> *Rockets' to-do list*
> 
> It figures to be a busy offseason for a team that came within one win of the Western Conference finals:
> 
> *SIGN RON, VON*
> The Rockets would like Ron Artest and Von Wafer back, but won't break the bank. Could be a long summer.
> 
> *GROW, GROW, GROW*
> The Rockets would love an athletic 7-footer who can block shots and hit jumpers. More likely, they will seek a less-expensive role player to fill in when size is needed.
> 
> *SHOP A BUYER'S MARKET*
> Any option, from needs to luxuries, could be sought if someone has to dump salary and offers a player they can no longer afford.
> 
> *CATCH A DRAFT (PICK)*
> With no picks in the upcoming draft, the Rockets will try to buy a pick again, maybe even a first-rounder.
> 
> *ADD A VETERAN*
> Though it's not a top priority, a veteran point guard would be welcome, even if he is the third-team mentor type.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6430254.html


----------



## jdiggidy

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*



> Just throwing it out there, how about Shaq?


You gotta love that too! On the radio yesterday and today they were talking about how Houston is now one of the huge merchandising teams in the NBA so losing TMac and bringing in a Shaq and Nash would be sweet.

The fact that this team has been making money for several seasons now also adds to the thought that Alexander may be will to go into the luxary tax if need be for next season.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*

I like Wilcox, I'm not sure he's ideal for a halfcourt/defensive team, though. I'd prefer Birdman. 'Sheed is also worth a look. T-Mac as an insurance covered expiring deal is the holy grail of expiring deals (as insurance money doesn't count towards luxury tax calculations). So this has really worked in Houston's favour (with regards to the economic meltdown).


----------



## lakeshows

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*

I'm kinda on the fence with Aaron Brooks. Something tells me this is the best he will be so it might be best to trade him now while his value is high. I think he's a little bit overrated by those outside of Houston right now because of (some of) his playoff performances. If we could get the right deal maybe packaging him and Tmac I would do it.

In terms of a back up center, Rasheed would be nice, but I don't know if he'd be willing to come off the bench. Birdman would be nice too, but that's not happening either.

In terms of the Nash deal, I would do it in a hearbeat if we could get Amare too. I'd even throw in Scola or Landry since one of them would lose their spot anyway.


----------



## hroz

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*

I dont think Brooks is the starting option on a championship team. I am sorry but he is a SG in a PG's body. He does not see the court that well. Or his teammates.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*

So am I the only one who doesn't want to make a single change other than adding some length behind Yao!?

I'm against trading anyone(including T-Mac). There's no realistic scenario that would bring us something positive. The only thing we could get for him is albatrosses that's gonna last for at least 3yrs.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*



> The Rockets have fewer pressing concerns than in past seasons. There are just two free agents — Ron Artest and Von Wafer — and the Rockets want both back. No one is headed to offseason surgery a year after four starters were coming off or heading to major surgeries. And coach Rick Adelman speaks confidently of the growth expected of the young players — Aaron Brooks, Kyle Lowry and Carl Landry — in his rotation.
> 
> “We have a good core group,” Adelman said. “You always want to improve your team, but overall I think our core group is very good. We have young guys who are just going to get better.”
> 
> Alexander said there could be opportunities to pluck help off the rosters of teams looking to cut costs.
> 
> “I want to say this without being predatory: We’re in a position now we can go after it,” he said. “We have a team to go after it. If we can take advantage of some (financial) problems (of other teams), we’d be willing to do it.”
> 
> Alexander said that under the right circumstances, the luxury-tax line would not he a hard salary cap for the Rockets.
> 
> “I would (exeed) it, but it’s got to be terrific,” Alexander said. “It can’t be just for a normal player.”
> 
> Alexander and Morey said they would like to add a 7-footer to replace the retired Dikembe Mutombo , though Morey remained steadfast that he could happily use a small second unit, rather than have a traditional center playing regularly behind Yao Ming.
> 
> “Just to have the option defensively, we need an athletic 7-footer to counter some of the teams,” Morey said. “We’re not going to sign somebody that’s 7 feet (tall) just because he’s 7 feet. If we can find a 7-footer that can contribute, we’ll invest resources to it.”
> 
> Morey is not nearly as concerned with Yao’s health as he was a year ago, when Yao was coming off major surgery. The GM would not indicate anything about the Rockets’ plans, but the team could offer Yao a contract extension. Yao has two seasons remaining on his contract but could opt out after next season.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6432334.html



> Morey thinks he'll be able to get a pick between the 20th and 44th spot in the draft, but that obviously depends on many different factors.
> He also thinks that James White could provide the same sort of value as a draft pick, and White would go in the first round this year if he were eligible.
> This is an exciting summer for Yao, since it will be the first time he won't have any Chinese National Team commitments.


http://www.thedreamshake.com/2009/5/19/880659/end-of-season-press-conferences


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*

I am also on the fence regarding Brooks. Right now his value is sky high, and he could be a make or break player regarding trades. Could really bring in some nice pieces.


----------



## jdiggidy

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*

OK, I think it only fitting that I start the offseason thread off with some crazy trade suggestions so, here it goes. *IF, IF Houston absolutely feels like they need to unload TMac* then here are a few thoughts.

Trades 1 and 2 NOT LIKELY to happen based on what Phoenix gets in return but, with Houston being one of the rumored teams that could make a run at Nash, here you go.

Houston: Trades: TMac/Brooks/Cook/Barry/Dorsey
Phoenix Trades: Nash/Stoudamire

(Yes, Phoenix gets Brooks but not much else aside from expiring contracts for the 2010 FA Sweepstakes.)

Houston: Trades: TMac/Brooks/Cook/Barry/Dorsey
Phoenix Trades: Nash/SHAQ

(Would Shaq play second fiddle to Yao? Probably not and again, Phoenix gets Brooks but not much else aside from expiring contracts for the 2010 FA Sweepstakes.)

Trade 3, not sure about this one. It has it's positives and negatives.

Houston Trades: TMac/Brooks/Landry/Cook/Dorsey
Golden State Trades: Crawford/Maggette/Biedrins/Randolph/Belinelli

(Houston loses two solid young players in Brooks and Landry plus TMac's huge expiring contract BUT, we get another PG/Sg in Crawford who has a bit more size than Brooks, SG/SF in Maggette, a solid backup center in Biedrins and another project for Sikma in Randolph. I also like Belinelli's game too. We definitely get the length we were looking for. The other thing here is this would truly be an investment since Maggette, Biedrins, and Randolph all have 3 plus years on their contracts.)

Let me have it!!!


----------



## lakeshows

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*



jdiggidy said:


> OK, I think it only fitting that I start the offseason thread off with some crazy trade suggestions so, here it goes. *IF, IF Houston absolutely feels like they need to unload TMac* then here are a few thoughts.
> 
> Trades 1 and 2 NOT LIKELY to happen based on what Phoenix gets in return but, with Houston being one of the rumored teams that could make a run at Nash, here you go.
> 
> Houston: Trades: TMac/Brooks/Cook/Barry/Dorsey
> Phoenix Trades: Nash/Stoudamire
> 
> (Yes, Phoenix gets Brooks but not much else aside from expiring contracts for the 2010 FA Sweepstakes.)
> 
> Houston: Trades: TMac/Brooks/Cook/Barry/Dorsey
> Phoenix Trades: Nash/SHAQ
> 
> (Would Shaq play second fiddle to Yao? Probably not and again, Phoenix gets Brooks but not much else aside from expiring contracts for the 2010 FA Sweepstakes.)
> 
> Trade 3, not sure about this one. It has it's positives and negatives.
> 
> Houston Trades: TMac/Brooks/Landry/Cook/Dorsey
> Golden State Trades: Crawford/Maggette/Biedrins/Randolph/Belinelli
> 
> (Houston loses two solid young players in Brooks and Landry plus TMac's huge expiring contract BUT, we get another PG/Sg in Crawford who has a bit more size than Brooks, SG/SF in Maggette, a solid backup center in Biedrins and another project for Sikma in Randolph. I also like Belinelli's game too. We definitely get the length we were looking for. The other thing here is this would truly be an investment since Maggette, Biedrins, and Randolph all have 3 plus years on their contracts.)
> 
> Let me have it!!!


I would not want Shaq at all. Nor would I want injury prone soft ball-hogs like Jamal Crawford and Corey Maggette. Also you are kidding yourself if you think Crawford is a point. He's 200% a shooting guard.


The first deal I would do though. Just to get Amare. I think we'd be able to work on his defense. I would even be willing to throw in Landry or Scola to make that deal happen.


----------



## hroz

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*

TMAC's is an expiring. At the later stages of the playoffs. If we are a challenger with another piece then we trade him, for someone who would make the rotation. But we shouldnt freak out. I dont mind losing Brooks because I think he can create his own shot but struggles to rack up those assists. But I would be heartbroken to trade Landry.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*

lol at this... 

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-...attier-brooks-landry-mcgrady-new-hornets.html


----------



## hroz

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*



OneBadLT123 said:


> lol at this...
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-...attier-brooks-landry-mcgrady-new-hornets.html


Man I would do that. You get CP3. For god sakes.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*



hroz said:


> Man I would do that. You get CP3. For god sakes.


So what!? Then we have the problems they had, depth. And we go back to the days of top tier T-Mac, where we keep getting bounced in the 1st round due to such a thin bench. 

Also if Yao misses a significant stretch of games..... hello lottery balls.


----------



## hroz

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*

WRONG

No Yao with the team we have now and we arent making the playoffs(unless TMAC comes back as TMAC of old)
No Yao with the CP3 and CP3 is good enough to get his team into the playoffs single handedly.

Yao
West/Hayes
Stojakovic/Posey/White
Artest/Wafer/Barry
Paul/Lowry

Is not a thin bench especially as Artest Posey and Peja can all play the 4 as well.

The only problem is the same problem we had before lack of height behind Yao.
We are interchanging 4 players for 5 players hardly something thats going to destroy anyones depth.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*



jdiggidy said:


> OK, I think it only fitting that I start the offseason thread off with some crazy trade suggestions so, here it goes. *IF, IF Houston absolutely feels like they need to unload TMac* then here are a few thoughts.
> 
> Trades 1 and 2 NOT LIKELY to happen based on what Phoenix gets in return but, with Houston being one of the rumored teams that could make a run at Nash, here you go.
> 
> Houston: Trades: TMac/Brooks/Cook/Barry/Dorsey
> Phoenix Trades: Nash/Stoudamire
> 
> (Yes, Phoenix gets Brooks but not much else aside from expiring contracts for the 2010 FA Sweepstakes.)
> 
> Houston: Trades: TMac/Brooks/Cook/Barry/Dorsey
> Phoenix Trades: Nash/SHAQ
> 
> (Would Shaq play second fiddle to Yao? Probably not and again, Phoenix gets Brooks but not much else aside from expiring contracts for the 2010 FA Sweepstakes.)
> 
> Trade 3, not sure about this one. It has it's positives and negatives.
> 
> Houston Trades: TMac/Brooks/Landry/Cook/Dorsey
> Golden State Trades: Crawford/Maggette/Biedrins/Randolph/Belinelli
> 
> (Houston loses two solid young players in Brooks and Landry plus TMac's huge expiring contract BUT, we get another PG/Sg in Crawford who has a bit more size than Brooks, SG/SF in Maggette, a solid backup center in Biedrins and another project for Sikma in Randolph. I also like Belinelli's game too. We definitely get the length we were looking for. The other thing here is this would truly be an investment since Maggette, Biedrins, and Randolph all have 3 plus years on their contracts.)
> 
> Let me have it!!!


There is no way Phoenix agrees to trades 1 or 2. But as a matter of interest, Shaq would be good on this team. Yao would get to limit his minutes. 

Also, Yao loves him and has no ego. Shaq would play it as though the Rockets needed him to teach Yao how to dominate and win, which would be just the ego massage he needs at this point in his career. Plus he could play on a slow-paced, post-oriented team with no Amare to fight for the spotlight with, playing a comfortable 20-24 mpg. 

Trade 3 is interesting. I don't know what the Warriors' money situation is, but if they were to agree to this, it'd be purely out of financial strife.

Crawford is a bench guy who can explode but who can also shoot you out of games. He plays zero defense too. He is a SG but he has an excellent handle and is a surprisingly capable passer, so he could play bit minutes at the 1 if required.

Maggette is like a more offensively gifted Artest: a black hole, but a much needed creator. 

Biedrins would be excellent at PF and backup C.

Randolph is going to become a very good player, but is already an impact guy. He is no project.

Lowry / Crawford
Battier / Artest
Maggette / Randolph
Scola / Hayes
Yao / Biedrins


----------



## rocketeer

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*

am i the only person here that doesn't want artest back?

i definitely want to keep wafer, but i'd like to see artest walk. the rockets should try to look into sign and trade possibilities involving artest for ben gordon or hedo turkoglu. either guy would be huge for the rockets offensively(though both are unrealistic). if nothing huge like that can be worked out, i'd like them to make a hard push for josh childress. replacing artest with a really solid and efficient player who knows how to make the right play would be great.

and then obviously the rockets need a big to back up yao.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*

The more I am thinking about it, the more I am liking the idea of Shaq on this team. Both Yao and Shaq could split time at the 5. Both have a mutual respect for eachother, and after last year it shows that Shaq still can be fairly productive.

Granted though, this type of senario would have to require a different approach from both Yao and Shaq. Approaches that they are not acustomed to in their careers. But picture a Shaq/Yao 1-2 punch? What team could defend that?

Just an idea...


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*



rocketeer said:


> am i the only person here that doesn't want artest back?
> 
> i definitely want to keep wafer, but i'd like to see artest walk. the rockets should try to look into sign and trade possibilities involving artest for ben gordon or hedo turkoglu. either guy would be huge for the rockets offensively(though both are unrealistic). if nothing huge like that can be worked out, i'd like them to make a hard push for josh childress. replacing artest with a really solid and efficient player who knows how to make the right play would be great.
> 
> and then obviously the rockets need a big to back up yao.


Actually, I think an Artest/Childress sign & trade would benefit both squads. The Hawks badly need depth at the 2/3, and Childress is refusing to provide it. Here he could step in for Artest and be an upgrade on both sides of the ball (he was pretty damned good defensively before he took off for Greece, and Artest has lost a step or two). My only problem, though, is that Brooks would _really_ need to kick it in gear on the offensive end as Childress is mostly a garbageman on the offensive end.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*

Gortat is a restricted free agent. He's growing on me the more I see him play. I wonder up to what amount the Magic would look to match. I don't think it's possible though. Magic would be fools to let him go and Morey isn't about to overpay.


----------



## lakeshows

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*

I'm not expecting anything from Tmac next year. Given that there's really one question for next year: Where will the needed extra offense come from for us to compete with elite clubs?

Do you really believe Brooks, Landry, Wafer or somebody else (Lowry? Scola?) will step it up another level? Or maybe a trade involving Tmac's expiring, or a sign and trade with Artest, or trading some of the young guys can put us over the hump.

Once Yao went down against LA it exposed a couple of huge flaws: Our lack of height behind Yao, and with Artest shooting 4-20 every game a lack of a go-to-guy after Yao.

The lack of height can be fixed with or covered up, but that second go-to-guy is going to be hard to find. The only reason we got out of the first round is because Artest actually hit shots. In the second round he killed us really. Brooks was just on and off the whole playoffs. We need someone more consistent (if Brooks doesn't step it up).


----------



## rocketeer

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*



lakeshows said:


> The lack of height can be fixed with or covered up, but that second go-to-guy is going to be hard to find. The only reason we got out of the first round is because Artest actually hit shots. In the second round he killed us really. Brooks was just on and off the whole playoffs. We need someone more consistent (if Brooks doesn't step it up).


artest only had two good games against portland. the blowout in game 1 and game 6. people give him way too much credit for getting the rockets out of the first round just because he had the big game 6.

and the idea that he hit shots in the first round is not correct. he shot 41% from the field and 28% from 3.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> Gortat is a restricted free agent. He's growing on me the more I see him play. I wonder up to what amount the Magic would look to match. I don't think it's possible though. Magic would be fools to let him go and Morey isn't about to overpay.


I have been having a crush on him this post season, but I dont think the Magic are going to let him walk for cheap. He is a really good post player, and has the power to bang down low. I like his game inside and out.


----------



## rocketeer

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*



ehmunro said:


> Actually, I think an Artest/Childress sign & trade would benefit both squads. The Hawks badly need depth at the 2/3, and Childress is refusing to provide it. Here he could step in for Artest and be an upgrade on both sides of the ball (he was pretty damned good defensively before he took off for Greece, and Artest has lost a step or two). My only problem, though, is that Brooks would _really_ need to kick it in gear on the offensive end as Childress is mostly a garbageman on the offensive end.


the only problem with it is that it would put a lot of pressure on brooks, lowry, and yao to really create all the offense for everyone.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*

Well, yes, that's what I said. They'd need to run more high post plays with Yao to make it work.


----------



## rocketeer

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*



ehmunro said:


> Well, yes, that's what I said. They'd need to run more high post plays with Yao to make it work.


yeah. i mean i agree and would like for that to happen. it just does put a lot of pressure on those guys to really make plays. i still think it's worth it though. being able to not waste so many possessions and to have more consistency on both sides of the ball from that spot would really help.


----------



## lakeshows

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*



rocketeer said:


> artest only had two good games against portland. the blowout in game 1 and game 6. people give him way too much credit for getting the rockets out of the first round just because he had the big game 6.
> 
> and the idea that he hit shots in the first round is not correct. he shot 41% from the field and 28% from 3.


Yeah you are right. I misphrased it. I meant he was acceptable during that series. He wasn't the sole reason we passed the first round.

In the Laker series he shot 38% as the number 1/2 option though, and that killed us. After looking at his career playoffs stats it shows he's a career 38% player in the playoffs so that might not be an off-series, but more of a regular Ron Artest series. If that is the case we definitely need to upgrade.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*



ehmunro said:


> Well, yes, that's what I said. They'd need to run more high post plays with Yao to make it work.


Yao is virtually useless in the high post. He can't create off the dribble or back guys down from there, so they play him really tight and take away the jumper, which leaves him with nothing.

I don't want to see Artest here next season either -- I hate his game -- but we may just have to sign him out of desperation. We have no backup who could conceivably start at the 2 or 3 spots. 

Also, a lack of offense creation from the perimeter is this team's single biggest weakness. With Artest gone, we'd lose one of only three perimeter creators in the entire lineup and our best three-point shooter.

Something that could be appealing to other teams is a sign and trade of Artest plus Brooks, whose market value relative to his true worth is probably as high as it's ever going to be. We could obtain a good starter for that.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*



Hakeem said:


> Yao is virtually useless in the high post. He can't create off the dribble or back guys down from there, so they play him really tight and take away the jumper, which leaves him with nothing.
> 
> I don't want to see Artest here next season either -- I hate his game -- but we may just have to sign him out of desperation. We have no backup who could conceivably start at the 2 or 3 spots.
> 
> Also, a lack of offense creation from the perimeter is this team's single biggest weakness. With Artest gone, we'd lose one of only three perimeter creators in the entire lineup and our best three-point shooter.
> 
> *Something that could be appealing to other teams is a sign and trade of Artest plus Brooks, whose market value relative to his true worth is probably as high as it's ever going to be. We could obtain a good starter for that.*


I agree. Like I said earlier, he can possibly make or break a deal because like you said regarding his value. IF we can obtain a solid starter that I would be all for it. 

Over at Clutchfans *shudders* they are talking about Richard Hamilton over there. We lack players who have a reliable midrange game instead of the 3 point shooters. I think having him would balance out our attack moreso than Artest would. But the thought of him going to Detroit is all but a dream considering the brawl.


----------



## jdiggidy

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*



> But the thought of him going to Detroit is all but a dream considering the brawl.


Never say never. This could be a great PR thing for them. Obviously their window for winning is closing if it hasn't already closed. Sheed will be gone so, why not bring Artest in. It would make for good press.

He could be a solid backup to Prince. Detroit would then have to play Amir Johnson and Jason Maxiell at the same time for rebounding purposes with AI and RA jack'in up 50 shots per night between the two of them.

Man, I would love that lineup.

C - Yao
PF - Scola
SF - Battier
SG - RIP!!!!
PG - AB (or Nash if we did that trade too)

SideNOTE: I wouldn't mind Daryl moving into the second round and picking up Josh Heytvelt to backup Yao at center. He has good size, soft hands and a soft touch but can mix it up down low.


----------



## jdiggidy

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*

Throwing another trade possibility out there.

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/59412/20090527/bucks_will_be_frugal_this_summer/

Milwakee Trades:
Redd, Jefferson, Gadzuric

Houston Trades:
TMac, A Newly Signed Artest, BCook, and some Trade Exceptions to Milwaukee

Milwaukee continues to be in a the rebuilding mode. TMac can provide the financial relief they are looking for after next season and they get a leader in Artest. Only question there is when he will meltdown. Cook is another expiring contract and I think the trade exceptions will free up cap space for them to resign Charlie V and Sessions.

Houston gets it's back up center, starting SG and a scoring SF in Jefferson to pair with Battier. I would even consider taking back Ridnour's crappy contract and giving up one of our PG's if it gets the deal done.

Houston's New Line Up:

C - Yao/Gadzuric
PF - Scola/Landry/Hayes
SF - Battier/Jefferson (or reverse it)
SG - Redd/Wafer/White/Barry
PG - Brook/Ridnour or Lowry/Ridnour (I'm fine with either)


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*



jdiggidy said:


> Throwing another trade possibility out there.
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/59412/20090527/bucks_will_be_frugal_this_summer/
> 
> Milwakee Trades:
> Redd, Jefferson, Gadzuric
> 
> Houston Trades:
> TMac, A Newly Signed Artest, BCook, and some Trade Exceptions to Milwaukee
> 
> Milwaukee continues to be in a the rebuilding mode. TMac can provide the financial relief they are looking for after next season and they get a leader in Artest. Only question there is when he will meltdown. Cook is another expiring contract and I think the trade exceptions will free up cap space for them to resign Charlie V and Sessions.
> 
> Houston gets it's back up center, starting SG and a scoring SF in Jefferson to pair with Battier. I would even consider taking back Ridnour's crappy contract and giving up one of our PG's if it gets the deal done.
> 
> Houston's New Line Up:
> 
> C - Yao/Gadzuric
> PF - Scola/Landry/Hayes
> SF - Battier/Jefferson (or reverse it)
> SG - Redd/Wafer/White/Barry
> PG - Brook/Ridnour or Lowry/Ridnour (I'm fine with either)


Maybe a more simple trade would be better. I don't know if Milwaukee would want Artest.

T-Mac for Redd and Gadzuric. We see what we do with Ron later.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*

One thing for sure..... you don't want Luke Ridnour.


----------



## jdiggidy

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*



> T-Mac for Redd and Gadzuric.


Like that too if the would go for that. Do trade exceptions affect th cap when you are trying to sign players? We could include some of those in the deal.

I thought Ridnour had like 4 years on his contract but, one salary site I was on only shows two? I hate the fact that he makes as much as both of our PG's who are both better than him but, I could stomach two years IF it got a deal done.

As far as Artest goes, my thoughts here where with Jefferson gone that would be incentive for Charlie V to sign knowing there would be more minutes at the 3 for him. There is also the possibility that Milwaukee could use Artest as we had to do playing him at the SG. They would be in the same situation we were with a lineup of Bell/Artest and Charlie V/Artest at the SG and SF spots unless they signed another free agent.

Again, totally fine with a simple trade as well. My only concern would be whether or not they would go for it seeing as the player they trade for will not even be able to play until the end of the season. (not that it will matter for them!)


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*

Yao/Shaq twin towers would mean no one can get a shot in the paint.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*



gi0rdun said:


> Yao/Shaq twin towers would mean no one can get a shot in the paint.


It would also mean pick and roll hell.


----------



## lakeshows

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> It would also mean pick and roll hell.


Isn't the pick and roll meant to draw out the big man? This way even if one was beaten by it there would still be another shot blocker at the rim. :whoknows:


----------



## jdiggidy

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*



> Isn't the pick and roll meant to draw out the big man? This way even if one was beaten by it there would still be another shot blocker at the rim.


I don't want to speak for Spiff but, I think he is refering to the fact that neither Yao nor Shaq ever rotate so, whom ever the rolling player is will have a wide open look not necessarily a drive to the basket.

Both of you raise valid points though.


----------



## lakeshows

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*



jdiggidy said:


> I don't want to speak for Spiff but, I think he is refering to the fact that neither Yao nor Shaq ever rotate so, whom ever the rolling player is will have a wide open look not necessarily a drive to the basket.
> 
> Both of you raise valid points though.


Yeah I still think the defense would suffer because it would result in a lot of open looks. I was just thinking about how the pick and roll is used against Yao. They usually draw him out and drive to the rim.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*

So anything else we can do. Man this part of the offseason really sucks.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*



lakeshows said:


> Isn't the pick and roll meant to draw out the big man? This way even if one was beaten by it there would still be another shot blocker at the rim. :whoknows:


True, but reither guy has the lateral quickness to avoid getting beaten consistently by the roller (few true centers do). 

If Shaq and Yao were on the same team, they would not spend much court time together. It'd be Yao playing roughly 30 mpg and Shaq playing about 24, with one of them on the floor at all times (= 6 mins with both of them on the court together, and that too only if the matchup is appropriate).


----------



## jdiggidy

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*

I probably could've put this in the draft thread because part of the trade includes a draft pick.

Houston Trades:
A newly resigned Artest, Landry, Cook

Golden State Trades:
Biedrins, Jackson, #7


GS gets out of two long term deals and a third in the #7 pick. On the flip side, Ron's new deal will probably be at least 3 years so you have to consider that, Cook is expiring, and the actually get an athletic PF who can score.

Houston gets a solid backup C/PF in Biedrins, and a starting SG in Jackson. We also then have the flexibility to fill whatever position with the #7 pick.

Not sure if this trade actually works since I can't plug it in anywhere with the draft pick and the fact that Ron is not signed. The other questions is, "Is that to much for Golden State to give up?"


----------



## hroz

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*

I wonder if the Lakers would consider Dorsey for Mbenga???????????


----------



## jdiggidy

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*



> I wonder if the Lakers would consider Dorsey for Mbenga???????????


What are you thinking about with this one? I get it from our side that he could back Yao up for about 5 to 7 minutes a night and he would definitely be a cheap 1 year contract.

Why would LA do it? Are you banking on the possibility that they might be willing to continue Dorsey's development seeing as they don't even play Mbenga as it is.

Just curious?


----------



## Ballscientist

*Rumor: T-Mac, Scola and Landry for Bosh and Marion?*

Is this a rumor?

T-Mac, Scola and Landry for Bosh and Marion?

Marion S & T


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rumor: T-Mac, Scola and Landry for Bosh and Marion?*

Unless you have a reliable link, this gets merged with the offseason thread.


----------



## hroz

*Re: Offseason Move Thread*



jdiggidy said:


> What are you thinking about with this one? I get it from our side that he could back Yao up for about 5 to 7 minutes a night and he would definitely be a cheap 1 year contract.
> 
> Why would LA do it? Are you banking on the possibility that they might be willing to continue Dorsey's development seeing as they don't even play Mbenga as it is.
> 
> Just curious?


I was just thinking the Lakers known more for their offensive ability could use a defensive PF. 
We havent seen Dorsey have game time against any of these players but if he came into the league as a defensive PF and after training with Deke and Chuck, maybe he is a guy you can throw on a Garnett, Lewis or LeBron(when the Cavs go small) for a few minutes, just to give these guys a different look.I think Josh Powell has even got ahead of Mbenga in the roster. So not sure what Mbenga is going to add to the Lakers next season.

BUT mostly just curious.
I think on this trade the only thing Dorsey has going for him is his age.


----------



## hroz

BS Marion's contract expires this year I think.
Also doubt they want TMAC back.


----------



## Ballscientist

*Wizards offer #5 for Chuck Hayes. Lakers owner likes Artest more than Odom/Ariza*

Source espn: Wizards like Ha-Yes. They offer #5 pick for him.

Ron will live in LA all summer. Jerry likes him.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Wizards offer #5 for Chuck Hayes. Lakers owner likes Artest more than Odom/Ariza*

No link, gets merged.


----------



## Ballscientist

would you trade T-Mac/Cook for two bad contract Monte Ellis and Maggette?

You save 3 mil next season.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Monte is something to consider. Aside from being hurt last year he was one of the best kept secrets of the NBA 2 seasons ago.


----------



## TM

Link


> -Ron Artest as a willing and interested free agent target for both Greek powerhouses this summer, Olympiacos and Panathinaikos, granted he does not find a superior NBA offer on the free agent market.


----------



## jdiggidy

> would you trade T-Mac/Cook for two bad contract Monte Ellis and Maggette?


Salaries in that trade don't work. I also have concerns about those long term contracts and the injuries those players have had.

This works:

Houston Trades:
TMac/Cook/Dorsey

GS Trades:
Ellis/Crawford/Jackson

Still have concerns about the long term contracts, players coming off of injury, and the fact that none of these guys plays defense. Daryl would need to evaluate whether or not these long term contracts would be worth more than the expiring contracts he is giving up. I think I already answered the question with my concerns though.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Trade ID #5142690*

So I did a trade on realgm and hopefully it will work in real life tonight... 

Trade ID #5142690

*Houston Trade Breakdown*
Change in Team Outlook: -0.2 ppg, +5.0 rpg, and -0.7 apg.
Incoming Players
Marko Jaric
6-7 SG from Serbia-Montenegro (Foreign)
2.6 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 1.4 apg in 11.6 minutes
Charlie Bell
6-3 PG from Michigan State
8.4 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 2.2 apg in 25.5 minutes
Amir Johnson
6-9 SF / PF from Weschester (HS)
3.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 14.5 minutes
Dan Gadzuric
6-11 C from UCLA
4.0 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 0.6 apg in 14.0 minutes
Outgoing Players
Brian Cook
6-9 PF from Illinois
3.0 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 0.2 apg in 6.9 minutes
Tracy McGrady
6-8 SG / SF from Mount Zion Christian Academy (HS)
15.6 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 5.0 apg in 33.8 minutes

*Memphis Trade Breakdown*
Change in Team Outlook: +13.0 ppg, -3.3 rpg, and -0.1 apg.
Incoming Players
Brian Cook
6-9 PF from Illinois
3.0 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 0.2 apg in 6.9 minutes
Michael Redd
6-6 SG from Ohio State
20.6 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 2.6 apg in 35.4 minutes
Outgoing Players
Greg Buckner
6-4 SG / SF from Clemson
2.5 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 0.9 apg in 13.9 minutes
Marko Jaric
6-7 SG from Serbia-Montenegro (Foreign)
2.6 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 1.4 apg in 11.6 minutes
Darko Milicic
7-0 C from Serbia-Montenegro (Foreign)
5.5 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 0.6 apg in 17.0 minutes

*Milwaukee Trade Breakdown*
Change in Team Outlook: -12.8 ppg, -1.7 rpg, and +0.8 apg.
Incoming Players
Tracy McGrady
6-8 SG / SF from Mount Zion Christian Academy (HS)
15.6 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 5.0 apg in 33.8 minutes
Greg Buckner
6-4 SG / SF from Clemson
2.5 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 0.9 apg in 13.9 minutes
Darko Milicic
7-0 C from Serbia-Montenegro (Foreign)
5.5 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 0.6 apg in 17.0 minutes
Outgoing Players
Charlie Bell
6-3 PG from Michigan State
8.4 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 2.2 apg in 25.5 minutes
Amir Johnson
6-9 SF / PF from Weschester (HS)
3.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 14.5 minutes
Dan Gadzuric
6-11 C from UCLA
4.0 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 0.6 apg in 14.0 minutes
Michael Redd
6-6 SG from Ohio State
20.6 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 2.6 apg in 35.4 minutes


So in the event of something happening like this, hopefully Rockets can land Milwaukee's pick and Milwaukee will get Memphis' pick, and Memphis will get Michael Redd! Since all of the draft prospects are rumored to dislike Memphis, they can get a star player who's not too expensive and hopefully help them win a few more games. Hopefully something like this can go down tonight!


----------



## mtlk

*Re: Trade ID #5142690*

We NEED to WIN NOW.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

*Re: Trade ID #5142690*

This is making me miss J-Diggy's trade suggestions.


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Trade ID #5142690*

This trade makes no sense to the Rockets. We are not going to pick up that many scrubs.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Trade ID #5142690*

O....k.....


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Trade ID #5142690*

Vince Carter going to Orlando

****!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

*Re: Trade ID #5142690*



Cornholio said:


> Vince Carter going to Orlando
> 
> ****!


There's the icing on the cake. T-Mac will be a Rocket next season. No other trade scenario for T-Mac would make sense.


----------



## jdiggidy

Reading the most recent update to the Yao foot issue made me revisit an LA Clipper deal. While I hate the idea of taking on Baron Davis's long term deal, I would consider this trade.

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=kpg4lx

The benefits to both teams are as follows:

The Clips replace their starting PG with a slightly less experienced but solid PG in Brooks. Barry would likely retire or maybe play out the season because he would be back home in California. Since they are going nowhere next year, getting a motivated and hopefully healthy TMac for the second half of the season would be a good starting point to see how good this team could be in future. If TMac doesn't work out, the team would have some money to sign a few free agents in the offseason.

For Houston, I don't mind paying my backup center 10 million since I know he will be playing at least 20 minutes per night and will play strong defense in the playoffs. We would also be getting two young second year players in Thornton who is a stud and Gordon who just hasn't gotten an opportunity to play much yet. Having Thornton to pair with Battier means we could take the money we were going to use to sign Artest and put that into another signing. As far as BDavis is concerned, I can swallow the long term deal because of the rest of the players we would get in the deal. I also think Baron would buy into the whole TEAM setting playing for a true contender.

SHUT IT DOWN BEOTCHES, I can take it!


----------



## Cornholio

^ 

You really think the Clippers would do that deal? I think they're trying to build their team around Griffin, Gordon and Thornton. No way they trade the last two for Brooks and cap relief.


----------



## jdiggidy

^ I see your point about the talent the Clips give up but, they need to do something about that glut of big men. What about Camby/Randolph/Thornton OR Gordon for TMac/Barry/Landry?

It really seems Houston needs a starting center until they can really determine Yao's status. Camby could start with Scola backing him up and Randolph backing up Scola at the PF. With Thornton at the SF as I said before, you could use the Artest money to sign an SG.

For the Clippers this move clears the glut of big men they have and replaces their SF with a slightly more seasoned one in addition to the cap relief. I still think this goes a long way toward the rebuilding of this team. They would still have a core of Grffin/Gordon/Landry/Davis (because no one will take his contract until it gets down to two years or less) and cap relief.

Channel 13 reported Houston was going to aggressively go after Gortat which I'm OK with but, TMac has to go for talent if this is the case.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

jdiggidy said:


> ^ I see your point about the talent the Clips give up but, they need to do something about that glut of big men. What about Camby/Randolph/Thornton *AND* Gordon for TMac/Barry/Landry?


Fixed... now I could at least think about it.


----------



## Cornholio

jdiggidy said:


> ^ I see your point about the talent the Clips give up but, they need to do something about that glut of big men. What about Camby/Randolph/Thornton OR Gordon for TMac/Barry/Landry?


Then, if I were them, I would just try to find someone that would take those guys (Camby, Randolph and/or Kaman) without trading the young ones. There's no need for that, from the Clips' perspective, unless the players they're getting are better.


PS: And please, no Zach Randolph. We're not that desperate.


----------



## Cornholio

> *Rockets.com examines available big men with help of advance scout*
> 
> Now that the NBA draft has come and gone, the focus shifts immediately to this year's free agent crop. Teams can begin contacting players available on the open market as soon as the clock strikes 11:01 PM CST, and you can be sure that the most sought after players will be bombarded by calls instantaneously.
> 
> So in order to get you ready for the free agent frenzy, Rockets.com has put together a three-part series breaking down the key players in this year's pool, and we're doing so with a rather unique twist. We've recruited Rockets' advance scout Pat Zipfel to provide the analysis, and what you're about to read is lifted straight from the pages of the scouting report he compiles for every player in the league.
> 
> Today Zipfel breaks down the free agent big men, which should be of keen interest to Rockets' fans since GM Daryl Morey has made no secret of Houston's desire to add help along the frontline this summer. Tomorrow, we'll address the wing players on the open market, before wrapping things up by analyzing the available guards on Thursday.
> 
> *Marcin Gortat* (Restricted)
> 
> Zipfel says: He is very competitive and a good pick and roll defender. Has good strength and is a plus athlete. Very good defensive rebounder. Has natural gifts as a defender with size and his movement and agility are his strengths.
> 
> Jason says: Certain to be one of the summer's hottest commodities, Gortat will likely have no shortage of suitors over the days and weeks to come. The Polish big man raised eyebrows with his solid play while backing up Dwight Howard during the playoffs - and also for stuffing the stat sheet with 11 points and 15 rebounds while starting the series-clincher against Philadelphia - but don't be fooled into thinking he was just a postseason flash in the pan; Gortat posted a very respectable PER of 17.04 - good enough to place him in the top-20 of NBA centers for the '08-09 season. So while his standard stats (3.8 points, 4.5 rebounds and .8 blocks per game) might not leap off the page, Gortat's youth (he's only 25), athleticism and potential will make him an attractive target on the open market; especially in a league where the dearth of quality big men has a natural tendency to create a feeding frenzy this time of year.
> 
> *Zaza Pachulia* (Unrestricted)
> 
> Zipfel says: Extremely physical, aggressive, strong center. He has been one of the top offensive rebounders in the NBA the past few years. Uses ball fakes, can put the ball down right, and shoots the short face-up jumper. Prefers his left shoulder and has a power back to the basket game. Gets to the line at a decent rate. Sets good wide screens and rolls hard. Works hard on the glass on both ends. He is a TOUGH player who is not afraid to mix it up with you inside.
> 
> Jason says: Hard to believe, but Pachulia is only 25 years old himself. He's not nearly the athlete Gortat is, but the Georgian won't back down from anyone and is a classic example of a player you love to have on your team but hate to play against.


Breaking Down The Free Agent Field: Part I


----------



## jdiggidy

I like either of those guys at center and is it to much to ask if Daryl could swing a deal for Bosh?


----------



## Cornholio

> *Yao or not, Artest wants to return to Rockets*
> 
> The Rockets might not know when Yao Ming will play again, but they can be certain about where they stand with free agent guard Ron Artest.
> 
> Hours before free agent negotiations can begin, Artest's agent David Bauman said Yao's condition has not changed Artest's desire to return to the Rockets next season.
> 
> "Our first choice is to do a deal with Houston, Bauman said. Yao's situation doesn't change that. It has not affected us one way or another.
> 
> He's concerned more for Yao than anything."
> 
> With Yao, Artest had considered the Rockets to be contenders and cited that potential as one of the reasons he hoped to sign with the Rockets as a free agent this summer.
> 
> Bauman said that he and Artest are confident that if Yao does miss much or all of next season, the Rockets have the depth and roster flexibility to make moves without stepping back to rebuild.


Link


----------



## Damian Necronamous

It would be interesting if the Rockets managed to re-sign Artest, sign Gortat and then do that Eddy Curry and Cuttino Mobley for Tracy McGrady trade (that Bucher said Houston rejected a few months ago).

PG: Aaron Brooks...Kyle Lowry
SG: Ron Artest...Jermaine Taylor...Brent Barry
SF: Shane Battier...Chase Budinger
PF: Luis Scola...Carl Landry...Chuck Hayes
C: Marcin Gortat...Eddy Curry

I actually think that that team could make the playoffs. If Brooks, Landry, Scola and Gortat continued to improve, who knows how many people they might surprise? Jermaine Taylor and Chase Budinger could be productive scoring options off the bench. No matter what, they would be a top 3 defensive team in the NBA. Maybe Eddy Curry rediscovers some of his game and becomes an offensive threat. Weren't there reports of him losing weight?

If the Knicks got Kidd and Tracy McGrady was actually healthy for the second half of the season, they could contend for the 7-8 seed in the East.

PG: Jason Kidd...Chris Duhon
SG: Tracy McGrady...Toney Douglas
SF: Wilson Chandler...Danilo Gallinari
PF: Jordan Hill...Jared Jeffries
C: Darko Milicic


----------



## Cornholio

> *Rockets.com examines available wings with help of advance scout*
> 
> *Hedo Turkoglu (Unrestricted)*
> 
> Zipfel says: Scoring swingman who plays like a 2 offensively, but usually guards 3s (at 6-10). Likes to spot-up in transition, on ball rotation, and come off screens. Does more than just shoot as he can put the ball down, passes well, and is a good rebounder for his position. He can shoot the 3-point shot well for his size.
> 
> Jason says: There's a significant amount of interest in Turkoglu right now and it's no wonder why - anyone who watched Orlando's run through the postseason witnessed his versatility and ability to loom large in late-game, clutch situations. The Portland Trailblazers apparently have made him their No. 1 target, but he won't come cheap - Turkoglu reportedly turned down a 4-year, $36 million deal from Orlando before the Magic acquired Vince Carter. And while it might be fair to question the prudence of adding a 30-year old offensive specialist to a team that already has no problem putting points on the board, there's no denying the fact there are plenty of clubs who would love to have a player like Turkoglu on their roster - for the right price, of course.
> 
> *Trevor Ariza (Unrestricted)*
> 
> Zipfel says: Young, athletic, improving player who is long and active. He is a runner, cutter, slasher, and gets on the glass. Likes to ball fake and escape to his right. Can pass off the dribble and his perimeter shooting is improving. Defensively, possesses length, quick feet + active hands, and will get on the floor. Effective defensively for steals and outstanding rebounder for his position.
> 
> Jason says: What's not to like about Trevor Ariza? He's young, long, athletic, a lock-down defender and can shoot the three - all traits he put on display during a fantastic postseason performance which went a long way in helping the Lakers grab the NBA title this June. For all those reasons, Los Angeles has made re-signing him their No. 1 offseason priority and though Ariza has said there will be no hometown discount, it would be shocking to see him suit up in anything but the purple and gold next season.
> 
> *Marvin Williams (Restricted)*
> 
> Zipfel says: Developing player with good physical tools and size. Has a better face-up game and has improved greatly. Will shot fake and drive to his left and pull up for medium range jumper. Good rebounder and willing 3-point shooter.
> 
> Jason says: Is hindsight kind to the Hawks' selection of Williams with the No. 2 overall pick in the 2005 NBA draft? Not so much. Clearly Atlanta would have been better served taking Chris Paul or Deron Williams. That said, Williams is by no means a bust. He's a steadily improving player who, at just 23 years of age, still has plenty of room for growth. On the right team and in the right system, it's easy to envision him coming into his own and becoming an extremely productive player. Odds are he stays in Atlanta, but that's no sure thing given the money the Hawks already have invested in Joe Johnson, Josh Smith and Jamal Crawford.


Breaking Down The Free Agent Field: Part II


----------



## Cornholio

> The negotiations between Chris Andersen and the Denver Nuggets have begun.
> 
> [...]
> There are numerous teams inquiring about the NBA's No. 2 shot-blocker from last season, notably Houston, which has all-star center Yao Ming shelved indefinitely, as well as Dallas, Portland and Memphis. But Andersen, who lived in Denver during his two-year banishment for drug abuse, adores the city of Denver and has publicly said he wants to return home.


http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2009/07/former_new_orleans_hornets_cen.html


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Doubt we would get Birdman. If we can't get Artest back going hard for Turk is a no-brainer. Say no to Ariza.


----------



## jdiggidy

I know it's early but, the pessimist is coming out. Why do I get the feeling Houston is going to miss out on a lot of the offseason players and moves?

At this point I would support standing pat as opposed to over spending or making a bad trade to get somebody we wouldn't quite be in love with.

I'm not happy about the situation but glad that this is all out in the open during the offseason so, our level of expectation for next season is cushioned a little if we wind up not being very competitive.

Fingers are still crossed that Daryl can work some magic.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Rudy Fernandez is unhappy with Portland. I won't mind intervening on this.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4300407


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

jdiggidy said:


> I know it's early but, the pessimist is coming out. Why do I get the feeling Houston is going to miss out on a lot of the offseason players and moves?
> 
> At this point I would support standing pat as opposed to over spending or making a bad trade to get somebody we wouldn't quite be in love with.
> 
> I'm not happy about the situation but glad that this is all out in the open during the offseason so, our level of expectation for next season is cushioned a little if we wind up not being very competitive.
> 
> Fingers are still crossed that Daryl can work some magic.


Which is why I'd rather keep T-Mac rather than trade him for used condoms. With Yao also out, this might be a loss season in terms of championship hopes, but we could still compete and make it tough(as shown with the Lakers). I'm hoping for a decent signing(Gortat) and a counter move if Artest goes(Turk)


----------



## lakeshows

Apparently according to a few sources Artest is gone to the Lakers. Very weird. I thought he turned down like a 4 year $32-36M from the Rockets earlier this season and now he accepts a 3 year $18M from the Lakers.

I didn't think we could get Hedo unless it was a sign and trade for Artest or trade of someone else (since he probably isn't going to take the MLE). 

I think we might be able to get Ariza, but I don't know how much that helps us, but I'd guess he'd be a decent replacement for Artest (not as many pts scored, but more efficiently and pretty good defense as well). 

Also with Gortat rumored to go to Dallas I don't know what we do about the starting/back up C position. Zaza is more of a backup C than Gortat, and there's really not anyone else.


----------



## jdiggidy

It sounds absolutely terrible BUT, I hope Kobe has a season ending injury if Artest signs with LA. Nothing horrible; just something that keeps him down and Artest from winning a championship with them.

Fran Blinebury was talking about this being a year Houston could pickup some complimentary pieces (ie: Ariza) in the hopes that Yao will be back for the 2010-2011 season plus whatever Daryl does with all the cap relief he would have with TMac/BCook/Barry gone.


----------



## lakeshows

Rumor has it that we are close to signing Ariza. I think he's capable of replacing Ron Artest's production. Hopefully if we can sign him he can continue improving.


----------



## Cornholio

> That way of thinking should slow things, at least in the pursuit of a center.
> 
> Rather than hoping to win a race for the centers available — led by Zaza Pachulia, Antonio McDyess, Ryan Hollins, Theo Ratliff , Channing Frye and Chris Wilcox — they likely will be willing to wait for the asking price for the free-agent centers to come down while they look for a trade.
> 
> As with their pursuit of Gortat, they likely will seek someone who can protect the rim on one end and can run with Aaron Brooks and Ariza on the other end.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6510699.html



> The Jazz, it's been learned and confirmed, engaged in recent trade talk with the Houston Rockets about a possible deal that would have brought seven-time NBA All-Star swingman Tracy McGrady to Utah for small forward Andrei Kirilenko.
> 
> The Jazz, however, have no current desire to make the trade — for reasons including, but not necessarily limited to, McGrady's health situation and contract status.


http://www.deseretnews.com/article/705314842/Utah-Jazz-talked-Kirilenko-for-McGrady-trade.html


----------



## Cornholio

> Now that Gortat is off the board my spies tell me the Rocket are targeting Zaza. Hawks better be careful that they don’t miss out on all the quality bigs.


http://blogs.ajc.com/hawks/2009/07/02/childress-in-play/comment-page-4/


----------



## c_dog

never had a shot at gortat. he didn't want to backup dwight anymore so he ain't backing up yao. dallas provides more opportunities for his career and more money too.

zaza is a huge downgrade. this team looks troubled next year. t-mac is missing a chunk of the season and isn't an all-star anymore. artest left... ariza is a good role player but so what? ariza, battier, brooks are not going to carry you into the playoffs in the west, especially when every other team got better.


----------



## Cornholio

c_dog said:


> zaza is a huge downgrade. this team looks troubled next year. t-mac is missing a chunk of the season and isn't an all-star anymore. artest left... ariza is a good role player but so what? ariza, battier, brooks are not going to carry you into the playoffs in the west, especially when every other team got better.


We're just trying to stay competitive for the next year. Since we heard the news about Yao, we've considered this next season as a lost year.


----------



## gi0rdun

Let's get Derrick Favors next year.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

If Yao is healthy in 2010-2011, the team could be looking strong. They'll likely have a lotto pick in the next draft, along with $20m in cap room with Yao, Ariza, Battier, Brooks and Landry all under contract.


----------



## hroz

I would like us to offer Iverson a contract for just one year.

He would play well with 4 defensive players. Then at least it will be fun to watch us lose. Right now with all the defensive players we have, this is going to be the ugliest games in the history of the NBA.


----------



## Cornholio

> With center Yao Ming out for the coming season, the Houston Rockets are desperate for a big-man replacement - but not desperate enough to want 76ers big man Samuel Dalembert.
> 
> After all, Dalembert comes with a price tag of $23.6 million over two years, a $3.8 million trade kicker, and a knack for picking up two early fouls.
> 
> According to an NBA source, Sixers general manager Ed Stefanski contacted the Rockets to see if they had any interest in acquiring Dalembert.
> 
> The Rockets did not.


http://www.philly.com/inquirer/sports/20090707_Rockets_pass_on_Dalembert.html


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

hroz said:


> I would like us to offer Iverson a contract for just one year.
> 
> He would play well with 4 defensive players. Then at least it will be fun to watch us lose. Right now with all the defensive players we have, this is going to be the ugliest games in the history of the NBA.


I would agree to this, but we already have Brooks and AI would only take away minutes and not produce any positive results. I'd rather our young guys pick up minutes this season rather than stand around watching Iverson dribble around and shoot. Also with Taylor and Budinger, we have some guys that will get up and down the court.


----------



## jdiggidy

> According to an NBA source, Sixers general manager Ed Stefanski contacted the Rockets to see if they had any interest in acquiring Dalembert.


Daryl should at least call Ed back and float Dalembert/AI for TMac. If Ed is dumb enough then I say pull the trigger. Come on Daryl, here is your chance to keep Yao and get our SG of the future.

Leave me be. A guy can dream!


----------



## Cornholio

No Zaza


----------



## Cornholio

> The Rockets are still looking for an experienced center -- their projected starting lineup as of today would have no player taller than 6-foot-9 Luis Scola. Morey made an aggressive pitch to Orlando center Marcin Gortat, but Morey said the Rockets were unable to offer enough money.
> 
> Morey said he is pursuing another free agent, and hoped to announce another signing "in the next week or two." But he said the Rockets mostly likely would acquire a center to replace Yao through a trade this summer.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4314726


----------



## jdiggidy

I just saw that Miami has now signed it's 4th center to the roster which got me thinking. Large expiring contract for large expiring contract.

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=l89mds

This is obviously only a one year thing for Houston and Miami can experiment with DWade at the SG and TMac at the SF.

Just a thought.


----------



## jdiggidy

ANOTHER trade thought building toward the future. Sorry guys, I am currently not working so, have a lot of free time right now.

Just read an article about Golden State possibly working to extend Azubieke which made me think which is not a good thing sometime.

Houston Trades: Battier
GS Trades: Azubieke/Wright

While this doesn't solve our center problem or reduce our roster, it does continue to make us younger. Both players are in the last year of their contracts so it could just be a one year rental. The idea is that we resign Von at this point and have Azubieke back him up at the two spot. Ariza slides into the starting role at SF with Wright and Budinger behind him.

Does anyone know if Oberto has been resigned yet? I think this would then make some of the roster decisions clearer. Goodbye Barry, Cook, and probably James White since we have signed Taylor and Budinger will sign soon.

While I hate to lose Battier, he could become that glue guy GS has needed for so long.

The roster would look like:

C - Anderson/Dorsey(Scola might see center)
PF - Scola/Landry/Hayes
SF - Ariza/Wright/Budinger
SG - Wafer/Azubieke/Taylor/TMac(someday)
PG - Brooks/Lowry


----------



## Cornholio

jdiggidy said:


> ANOTHER trade thought building toward the future. Sorry guys, I am currently not working so, have a lot of free time right now.
> 
> Just read an article about Golden State possibly working to extend Azubieke which made me think which is not a good thing sometime.
> 
> Houston Trades: Battier
> GS Trades: Azubieke/Wright
> 
> While this doesn't solve our center problem or reduce our roster, it does continue to make us younger. Both players are in the last year of their contracts so it could just be a one year rental. The idea is that we resign Von at this point and have Azubieke back him up at the two spot. Ariza slides into the starting role at SF with Wright and Budinger behind him.
> 
> Does anyone know if Oberto has been resigned yet? I think this would then make some of the roster decisions clearer. Goodbye Barry, Cook, and probably James White since we have signed Taylor and Budinger will sign soon.
> 
> While I hate to lose Battier, he could become that glue guy GS has needed for so long.
> 
> The roster would look like:
> 
> C - Anderson/Dorsey(Scola might see center)
> PF - Scola/Landry/Hayes
> SF - Ariza/Wright/Budinger
> SG - Wafer/Azubieke/Taylor/TMac(someday)
> PG - Brooks/Lowry


I feel like we could get more for Shane. I would feel bad trading him to GS, at least trade him to a contender. 

Oberto already signed with the Wizards, and I think Wright is a PF, not a SF.


----------



## hroz

When we push for a 'ship in 2 years I think Battier should be a part of that.


----------



## Cornholio

> *Southwest Breakdown*
> 
> *HOUSTON ROCKETS*
> 
> *Makeover mandate:* Curb unnecessary spending.
> 
> *Smartest move:* Getting a young player with great upside who is coming off a championship is a homer, especially in the Rockets' situation. If they could count on a healthy Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady next season, it might have been smart to keep Ron Artest. Since that's not the situation, banking on Trevor Ariza as a major part of the future equation is the way to go.
> 
> *Biggest setback:* Yao's situation got scary. Anytime the term career-threatening slips in, you worry. His season-ending surgery was a necessity, so all that's left to do now is hope modern science wins out and he's able to recover and restart his career.
> 
> *Feeling the draft:* Moving their first-round pick to Sacramento, Houston tried to make a dent in Round 2, acquiring UCF guard Jermaine Taylor from Washington, Spain's Sergio Llull from Denver and Arizona product Chase Budinger from Detroit. It fit Darryl Morey's wish list, adding talent without having to guarantee any contracts right off the bat.
> 
> *Summer fun:* Joey Dorsey was a beast for the successful Houston summer league team, rebounding and defending everything and everyone in sight. The team had high hopes for James "Flight" White, who was up and down. Taylor and Budinger shot well enough to land contracts (Taylor signed Wednesday). Maarty Leunen and Brad Newley were shaky and will spend next season in Europe.
> 
> *Sleeper move:* Picking up the rights to Aussie David Andersen is a move Morey hopes pays dividends. After dropping $2 million and a second-rounder to spring him from Atlanta, they threw $500,000 Barcelona's way to buy him out and get him over immediately. Here's hoping Yao's replacement for the short-term is more Luis Scola than Chris Anstey. He's won five consecutive championships, four in Russia and last year in Spain.
> 
> *Biggest risk:* Although it's still possible that he'll be back, allowing Von Wafer to dangle has some risk attached to it. He did almost average double figures off Houston's bench last season and has apologized for the on-court disagreement with Rick Adelman that got him banished in the postseason, hoping that's not a deal-breaker.
> 
> *Vacancies:* The Rockets need help on the wing and inside, and could probably use a taller point guard to serve as a variable. However, with this season already lost, the team is rightfully in conservative mode.
> 
> *Overall grade:* C. It's hard to put a happy face on entering a season without Yao, T-Mac or Artest after having finally just won a playoff series. But when life gives you lemons, you tank and save cap space.


http://probasketballnews.com/story/?storyid=688


----------

